# General > Pets Corner >  Bad reputation!.

## dbooth82

I get so angry when i see staffies on the news AGAIN!! As you all would have heard on the radio and on the tv there is meant to be a new law coming out that all dog owners need pet insurance incase of any dog attacks! And staffies were singled out again,they were the only breed of dog that was shown! Am sick of this!!! No other breed was shown..TYPICAL!! I am the proud owner of 3 staffies and i am sick of them gettin slated! its the owners not the dogs! staffies have a bad rep all over the UK and the owners get off scot free,no bad rep no nothin!! thats why they are so hard to rehome because no1 trusts them because of these idiots it should be the owners with the bad name as they are trainin the dogs to fight,staffies are very intelligent and loyal so they will do as u wish and ppl take advantage of this! any dog can be traind to fight so every1 stop doubting staffies as there the best dogs!

----------


## bullielove

totally with you on this one - deed not breed, every time!

----------


## jings00

do "they" really think that the kiddies that have the dogs for bad reasons will insure their pets??
i doubt it masel

----------


## stromalassy

> I get so angry when i see staffies on the news AGAIN!! As you all would have heard on the radio and on the tv there is meant to be a new law coming out that all dog owners need pet insurance incase of any dog attacks! And staffies were singled out again,they were the only breed of dog that was shown! Am sick of this!!! No other breed was shown..TYPICAL!! I am the proud owner of 3 staffies and i am sick of them gettin slated! its the owners not the dogs! staffies have a bad rep all over the UK and the owners get off scot free,no bad rep no nothin!! thats why they are so hard to rehome because no1 trusts them because of these idiots it should be the owners with the bad name as they are trainin the dogs to fight,staffies are very intelligent and loyal so they will do as u wish and ppl take advantage of this! any dog can be traind to fight so every1 stop doubting staffies as there the best dogs!


 totally agree, i love staffies.

----------


## cat

they may be intelligent and loyal and protective of their close family,that is perhaps why they may turn on someone outside of that unit!
i agree that many owners should be looked at for blame,but as a dog owner you need to be aware of what your dogs are bred to do and accept that.you cant expect everyone to love and trust your dogs as you do,and its when ppl sit back and think their dogs are saints and fully trust them that accidents happen.
my potlickers would never manage to be trained to fight,although as a responsable owner i will admit that i cant 100% guarantee one of mine to be perfect with other dogs as she was attacked herself,by a petted lump of a staffie!!

----------


## arana negra

I would not trust any of my past nor present dog not to act like a dog in certain circumstances. Like all things in life some we like and some we don't. I don't like several breeds of dog and would do my best to avoid being near them. All dog owners having insurance seems sensible to me, I would have no problem in abiding by the law.

----------


## equusdriving

Absolutely anything in the hands of a mindless, clueless, cowardly lowlife can be used as a weapon, this is the owners faults not the dogs I have owned Bull breeds for many years and have never had the slightest problem with them being aggressive , but i have no doubt if that had been my aim i would of had no trouble in getting that result from most of them as they are intelligent  and easily trained to please the owner

----------


## dbooth82

I dont trust my dogs 100% as all dogs shouldnt be trusted but plz read this,i am not sayin they wernt used for fightin but this states they were excellent with children and 1st started off gettin used for bull baiting and rat killing!    "" History/Origin: 
The Staffordshire Bull Terrier first came into  existence in or around the seventeenth century. As bull baiting declined  in popularity and dog fighting enjoyed a surge of interest, it became  necessary to develop a dog which possessed a longer and more punishing  head than the Bulldog and also to combine strength and agility. It is  therefore believed that the Staffordshire Bull Terrier was derived from  the fighting Bulldog of the day with some terrier blood introduced. This  cross produced what was known as the Bull and Terrier or Pit Dog.   These dogs were renowned for their courage and tenacity and despite  their ferocity in the pit were excellent companions and good with  children. In fact it was not unknown for an injured dog to be  transported home in a pram with the baby!  Although dog fighting and other barbaric pastimes of the day were  patronised by the aristocracy - Lord Camelford reportedly owned a famous  dog called 'Belcher'- fighting dogs were also owned by the poorest of  families. The pit dog was a favourite with miners and steelworkers and  was prevalent amongst the chainmakers of the " Black Country " where the  dogs were not only fought for entertainment but provided a working man  with valuable extra income when worked against badgers or as ratters.  With the introduction of the Humane Act in 1835, baiting sports and dog  fighting became unlawful and a group of men in the Staffordshire area  endeavoured to preserve their breed by introducing them to the show  world. After much discussion the Standard was written describing the  dog's physical attributes and this dog was named the Staffordshire Bull  Terrier to differentiate him from the English Bull Terrier.  The Staffordshire Bull Terrier was officially registered by the Kennel  Club in 1935 and the first club show for the breed took place in August  1935 at Cradley Heath in the West Midlands where 60 dogs and bitches  were entered . The founder club was named The Staffordshire Bull Terrier  Club and is affectionately known as 'The Parent Club'. There are now a  total of 18 clubs in Great Britain and Northern Ireland ranging from the  North of Scotland to the West of England. The breed received  championship status in 1938 when CC's were awarded for the first time at  the Birmingham National. The first two Champions of the breed were Ch.  Gentleman Jim and Ch. Lady Eve. The popularity of the breed has now  spread abroad with well established clubs in many countries including  Australia, Eire, France, Germany, Holland, Spain and the USA, to name  but a few.  Over the years the Staffordshire Bull Terrier has become a successful  show dog and a serious contender in the Terrier Group, where they  frequently have the highest number of entries of all dogs in the Terrier  Group and are occasional winners of Best in Show. More importantly the  Stafford has become a popular pet retaining the attributes gained from  generations of fighting dogs bred for courage, tenacity and most  important: total reliability and affinity with people and in particular  children""

----------


## demac-artist

Sorry read this and totally agree that its the owners not the animals that are to blame but then nature is nature.  Just as a note when they did the news reading they ONLY stated England and Wales as Scotland has its own laws on the matter... :Smile:

----------


## dbooth82

bump.............

----------


## tini

> I get so angry when i see staffies on the news AGAIN!! As you all would have heard on the radio and on the tv there is meant to be a new law coming out that all dog owners need pet insurance incase of any dog attacks! And staffies were singled out again,they were the only breed of dog that was shown! Am sick of this!!! No other breed was shown..TYPICAL!! I am the proud owner of 3 staffies and i am sick of them gettin slated! its the owners not the dogs! staffies have a bad rep all over the UK and the owners get off scot free,no bad rep no nothin!! thats why they are so hard to rehome because no1 trusts them because of these idiots it should be the owners with the bad name as they are trainin the dogs to fight,staffies are very intelligent and loyal so they will do as u wish and ppl take advantage of this! any dog can be traind to fight so every1 stop doubting staffies as there the best dogs!


i totally agree with you

----------


## porshiepoo

There's no doubt about it, the Staffy alongside many other breeds has been adapted over time to be a good fighting dog. Fighting is now illegal but we are left with a strain of dog that still has a natural ability to cause damage if the right situation arose.
Of course ANY breed of dog, large or small has that ability but humans have done many breeds such as the Staffy a huge discourtesy (for want of a better word) by breeding a fighting machine.
I was in Thurso for the first time in an age last week and I was amazed to see so many staffies. What amazed me more though was the average age of the person walking the staffy looked to be about 17  :: . It's bizarre!

I completely agree that the responsibility of most attacks can be laid at the feet of the owner and that a dog reacts to the situation minute by minute. It does not reason as we do and it does not think as we do, it simply reacts instinctively and no amount of domestication has managed to dilute that instinct.

When a dog that has been bred for any kind of gladiatorial reason becomes a 'pet' then it needs an owner that better understand the nature of the beast or havoc and pain will no doubt follow.

I'm not suggesting however that no younger person should be able to have a staffy. If the person is experienced and understands the needs of these dogs then age shouldn't be an issue and the Staffy will most likely become a long term, loved member of the family. 
Match the breed of dog to the owners personality, abilities and time and everyone should be happy! However that scenario seems to be an equation that is often gotten wrong or ignored completely anyway, people want what they want regardless of the risks. Unfortunately it will always be the dog that suffers in the end.

----------


## dbooth82

Thanks every1 for ur comments! plz continue with ur opinions! :Grin: ..

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

dbooth82, I too am a fan of staffies, a lovely breed. Once my girl (which is a rottie) reached 2 I wanted another dog, a staffie, as they were smaller, had a rep of good family pet, loyal, good hard worker (as I like to train my dogs) etc. I went to see one that was advertised but when they said it was not vaccinated I could not consider taking it because of my girl. I ended up rehoming another rottie which was being neglected. I never trust my dogs 100% and any responsible owner never should, IMO.

Anyway, having bull breeds, like dbooth82 I dont like the regular new articles regarding these breeds and have had more than my fair share of 'people mouthing off' at me at work, in the streets etc, always by uneducated idiots. It is very hurtful and upsetting, more than once I have arrived home in tears. 6 years on I plug in my iPod and ignore all words said and let my well behaved dogs and my responsible ownership speak for itself. I still get the odd comment but regarding the public I never have a problem with children/young people (I mostly get good attention wanting to meet the dogs) it is always adults who have superbly rediculous opinions. My dogs are insured anyway, which cost a fortune so I would have to say that if it becomes law regarding insurance the bigger problem will be people not affording it and having to give dogs up creating an increase in abandoned dogs/rehoming.

I would say it is 90% bad ownership and 10% bad breeding that create 'dangerous' dogs. I would like to see the age of ownership of bull breeds introduced to a sensible age and would not have a problem with a registration scheme brought in.  The breeding of these breeds should have some kind of restrictions too but that I think should be brought in for all breeds, again, IMO.

What gets me about the news when these types of subjects are brought up is they find the most vicious picture of a dog, a far cry from the usual pictures I find of my two sprawled out on their backs, feet in air snoring their hearts out, thats not just a night time thing!

----------

